# AMD CPU's with APU Builds

## FastTurtle

I'm eyeballing one of the new AMD APU setups for a new build and wanted to know what probs have been encountered with builds. Anyone want to chime in and post their experience with them

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

i have seen ppl with gcc 4.5.2 having issues

but you will be fine with gcc at 4.6.x

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-914030-start-0.html

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware. Not specifically about Gentoo, but is about hardware so it fits better here.

- John

----------

